# Indian Style Dumplings in Dal



## Yakuta (Apr 10, 2012)

It has been a while I have been on this site so I thought I'd share a recipe that I just made that some of you may enjoy especially if you like Indian food.  It's homey and comfy and a whole meal.  You can make several components ahead of time and freeze them and then viola incorporate them last minute to make a meal:

The traditional name of the dish is dal dhokli and I make it often in the winter months but Spring with it's chili nights is a good time to try it and enjoy it.  The ingredient list is long but don't let that intimidate you. 

Make the Dough for the dhokli (dumplings):

1 cup of wheat flour
1/4 cup of chickpea flour
couple of pinches of salt
1 tsp of red chili powder
1 tsp of turmeric powder
1/2 tsp of ajwain seeds (also known as carom seeds)
water to bind the dough

Mix dry ingredients and add enough water to make a nice stiff dough ball and let it rest atleast for a couple of hours.  You can also make it the night before

Make the Dal
2 cups of tor dal (available at most Indian stores) - yellow split peas
1 whole tomato
6 cups of water

Boil the dal with the tomato and water until it's tender.  The tomato will turn into mush.  Blend the dal and keep aside. You can also make this ahead of time

Now to put it all together.  

Temper the dal first:  Chop 4 cloves of garlic and a green chili and keep aside.  You will also need 3 tsp of whole mustard seeds, 3 tsp of whole cumin seeds, 1 tsp of fenugreek seeds (if you can find it), 1 tbsp of chopped peanuts (roasted is fine), handful of curry leaves, 1 tsp of grated ginger and 2 sticks of cinnamon

Heat 3 tbsp of oil.  Once it's hot add the cinnamon, mustard, cumin, fenugreek, curry leaves and green chili.  Let it cook for a minute.  Then add the garlic and ginger and peanuts.  Next pour the boiled and pureed dal into this spice mixture.  Add 3 tsps of sugar and 1 tbsp of lemon juice and let the dal simmer for 30 minutes

Now to the dumplings:  Divide the dough into 4 or 5 equal parts and make balls the size of a small golf ball.  Roll the dough into a large circle (not too thick, not too thin).  Cut the circle into squares with a pizza cutter and slowly add them to the simmering dal.  Let it cook for atleast 20 minutes

Serve piping hot in a bowl with some freshly chopped cilantro

You can make the dumplings way ahead of time and seperate them via wax paper and freeze them in a freezer tray and then store them in a ziploc bag.  You can also boil the dal mixture ahead of time and freeze that

At the last minute you can temper the dal and add the frozen dhokli to it and you have your meal.  

Hope you enjoy it as much as we do in our house.


----------



## radhuni (Apr 19, 2012)

It is really a very nice dish. I like this dish, but haven't yet prepared 'dhoklas' in home, we just buy it from shops.

Now I will prepare it in home according to your recipe.

Thank you


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 20, 2012)

Oki dhokli Yakuta I make a lot of dhal but I have never thought of adding dumplings.
What spice and oil mix do you temper the dhal with?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 20, 2012)

radhuni said:


> It is really a very nice dish. I like this dish, but haven't yet prepared 'dhoklas' in home, we just buy it from shops.
> 
> Now I will prepare it in home according to your recipe.
> 
> Thank you


 Radhuni the blog on your page is very good thank you.


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 23, 2012)

I use canola oil to temper the dal, you can use any neutral oil you like.  You can also use a light olive oil.  There is no after taste because the spices are pretty strong.  Hope that helps.


----------



## radhuni (Apr 25, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Radhuni the blog on your page is very good thank you.


Thank you


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 25, 2012)

Radhuni--what are the pea-mashed potato balls that are breaded and deep-fried called? I adore those, but have no idea what they are called (made some last night--they were wonderful).


----------



## Bacardi1 (Apr 27, 2012)

This looks fabulous!!! I love Dal - & this adds a new dimension.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## radhuni (Apr 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Radhuni--what are the pea-mashed potato balls that are breaded and deep-fried called? I adore those, but have no idea what they are called (made some last night--they were wonderful).



They are generally called 'Aloo Bonda' but may have other regional names too.

Try aloo bonda with this tamarind chutney

Ingredients: 

3/4 pods of  tamarind
1-2  green chilli
Salt and sugar according to taste
 Preparation:


Make a thick paste of tamarind without seed.
Crush the green chili and a pinch of salt to make paste.
Add the tamarind paste.
Refrigerate and use it as sauce with pakora or samosas and also steamed plain rice with dal.


----------

